# Think you can relate?



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I may not be funny or athletic or good looking or even talented or smart....... Ahhh, I forget where I was going with this....

I don't want to say I'm old or worn out but I make sure I'm nowhere near the curb on trash day.

As I've gotten older I thought I was starting to become lazy, but it turns out that I am just being more energy efficient.

I just realized that I haven't done the "Hokey Pokey" in a good many years.
I guess when you get older, you just forget what "it's all about".....

Ever think back of some of the people you dated or wanted to date in high school? Now see them on face book and think: Whew, dodged a bullet on that one......
Sad thing is they may be thinking the same thing.....

And remember the story of my life: "I knew better, but did it anyway..... Which only proves that common sense is a flower that doesn't grow in everyone's garden!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I looked up the words to "The Hokey Pokey" Some very alarming stuff!! I'm not about to click on the videos, either.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What if the Hokey Pokey really is What Its All About?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I may be a bit lazy (that darn computer addiction) but I am not particularly energy efficient...but I know I don't "do" as much as I used to. Maybe that is a good thing, because we often "do" things that are just filling in the time between waking and going to bed.
I like to do things even on the computer that make me think. One of my favorite things is food...I like to grow it and I like to eat!!! So together with the energy required to do gardening and cooking, I also go to class "Kitchen Chemistry" but also read extra about the why and how of changing things through cooking. The gardening requires not just physical energy, but the planning takes some brain work...what to grow, where, how many, ordering seed/buying transplants sometimes, amending the soil, etc. The cooking requires some imagination together with the scientific knowledge to make a good whatever. 
This week is bread making week at class, and the lecture so far has been on what happens chemically with the flour proteins and starches when we add water, yeast, sweeteners, fats. Differences in flours, bread flour vs all purpose, or whole wheat flours give different results for the finished product. Each has a different protein percent. 
Each class topic, making yogurt, ice cream, pickles, fermenting (beer), etc. is linked to the chemistry behind it so that a cook can manipulate things to end up with a better product.
In summary, keeping active can be physical or mental...both are beneficial and work best when both come into play.


----------

